
Russian tourist offered employee $1M to cripple Tesla with malware - 04rob
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1701893
======
Cyphase
I see that you subscribe to Ars Technica's RSS/Atom feeds.

(Indicated by the fact that the submitted link is
[https://arstechnica.com/?p=1701893](https://arstechnica.com/?p=1701893), not
[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2020/08/russi...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2020/08/russian-tourist-offered-employee-1-million-to-cripple-
tesla-with-malware/)).

~~~
04rob
Guilty as charged...

